# What's being hooked this week?



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Looking to hear reports on anything... bluefish, Kingfish, mackerel, flounder, puffers....etc.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Good luck hardly ever do people from Jersey put a report on here


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Was up in Central NJ this weekend to take care of a tenant issue.

Wife was with me, and she doesn't like fishing. So we went to the Borgata in AC for the buffet instead. Hear the water was still kinda muddy and lots of wind.

Buffet was OK. Aside from great Prime Rib, everything else was so-so. Fried shrimp were good, but you can get that at a Golden Corral for half the price of the Borgata.

Might be back up there soon as the town wants another "fire" inspection, so I may yet have another chance to fish.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Depends where.
First striper of the LBI Fall Classic was caught today.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Cool! I'm waiting to hear of winter flounder reports.

Heading back up to NJ first weekend of NJ. Will check out Manasquan and Atlantic City.


----------

